# What I cleaned today...



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Friend of mine has been hankering after a BMW 3 series Cab for ages now, finally got one last week, it was filthy when we went to view it at the garage (a small dealers) but after a once over it was clear it would come up shiny. Everything else checked out, low miles is accurate, good price etc so he bought it.

Anyway, they said they would 'valet' it before he collected it. I think they did clean it but used a sheeps arse to wash and polish it so we had to spend some time on it today. Rather intelligently I didnt take any before pics :roll: but believe me, its been a full day and its a completely different car. Once we washed it we discovered silver paint spots on the bonnet, Megs claybar shifted those. Scratch X got rid of some discolouring on the rear wing and removed quite a few light scratches. Otherwise its all Megs products mostly NXT range. Took 2 sodding hours to do the wheels 

Hes well chuffed and the car looks and drives great (especially now the tyre pressures are all matching now (bloody garages!)). Love that RWD layout!

Dave - we decided to just give the leather a light clean and leave the probvlem I posted about ont he dfrivers seat till we know exactly which leather it is, dunno if these pics help you identify it?

Absolutely knackered as I cleaned mine (albeit without a wax) before we started on this at lunchtime. Must get a PC, must get a pC.....


----------



## drfrank (Sep 24, 2006)

what is a clay bar and what does it do ?

(pardon my ignorance)

drfrank


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

drfrank said:


> what is a clay bar and what does it do ?
> 
> (pardon my ignorance)
> 
> drfrank


Its a kind of 'putty' type stuff. Basically you spray the car with a special spray that comes with it and run the clay over the paintwork and it removes blemishes such as flies, paint as described above, etc etc.

When you wash a car, no matter how well you wash it, ingrained dirt doesnt all come off, thats where the claybar comes in.

Read up on here m8

http://www.meguiars.com/estore/


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Car looks immaculate. You've done a fantastic job.  Shame we didn't see the before pics.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Car looks immaculate. You've done a fantastic job.  Shame we didn't see the before pics.


I think he has some, emailed him but I think hes out posing lol

Ill tell u what, people like Dave who do 4-5 cars a week must be knackered, doing 2 today, bearing in mind mine was just a wash and dry, and im ready for bed


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm sure the Buffalo hide is the light grey leather, mate had it in his and you can tell straight away as its not as soft or as smooth as normal leather.
Thinking of getting myself a 325 convertable next year same colours aswell 8)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BTW, if it's a 318Ci, it won't have the six cylinder engine.

All six cylinder models gave chromed grille slats, so it looks like your friends is a 4 cylinder model.

BMWs 4 cylinder engines are very refined though, a tad more than the lump Audi uses. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> BTW, if it's a 318Ci, it won't have the six cylinder engine.
> 
> All six cylinder models gave chromed grille slats, so it looks like your friends is a 4 cylinder model.
> 
> BMW's 4 cylinder engines are very refined though, a tad more than the lump Audi uses. :wink:


Ahh didnt realise that, edited my post accordingly, I wont tell him, hes happy in ignorant bliss. Thanks. I know fook all about beemers, never had one.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Nice job Rich!

If you're looking for a career change I'm looking for an apprentice :wink: :lol:

Re the buffalo - it comes in a variety of colours....so colour is not a clue :wink:

Nice cars those 3 ser BM's - my kid is off to collect a 328i Coupe tomorrow. Something very wrong here, as I seem to be financing a good chunk of it :

Dave


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> BTW, if it's a 318Ci, it won't have the six cylinder engine.
> 
> All six cylinder models gave chromed grille slats, so it looks like your friends is a 4 cylinder model.
> 
> BMWs 4 cylinder engines are very refined though, a tad more than the lump Audi uses. :wink:


Err I may not be able to see them correctly but if yours is the 325 then it will have the 6pot so why are your grill slats black? Sport model?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

TSCN said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, if it's a 318Ci, it won't have the six cylinder engine.
> ...


My car does have the chrome grill slats. It's just not that obvious from my sig pic.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks immaculate. You've done a fantastic job.  Shame we didn't see the before pics.
> ...


Dave is a fit man, unlike you!!

Think it this way....you did some good exercise today, so be proud of yourself. :wink:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


Sorry mate, like I said can't really see properly. Really love the sound of the 325ci, had one very very briefly from a friend and loved the six cylinder noise from the BMW. You drive around town slowly with the windows open as well :twisted:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

What is Scratch X and how does it compare to T-Cut or Quixx Sratch Remover?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> What is Scratch X and how does it compare to T-Cut or Quixx Sratch Remover?


full Megs range is 'detailed' (haha see what I did there, OMG my sides) here http://www.meguiars.com/estore/


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Leg said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > What is Scratch X and how does it compare to T-Cut or Quixx Sratch Remover?
> ...


 :lol: Ever thought of doing standup mate? :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Leg said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > What is Scratch X and how does it compare to T-Cut or Quixx Sratch Remover?
> ...


Thanks, I have had a look, but how does it compare to T-Cut or Quixx Sratch Remover? I have some light sratches that I want to remove for good.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > ahaydock said:
> ...


Dunno havent used T Cut for years and have never used Quixx. It works, mostly, better on this Beemer than it does on mine tbh though. Im guessing Audi paint is harder? Or at least different?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Quixx is great on individual scratches - and deep ones at that. Has a little "filling" action with some sort of resin in the paste. Not sufficient to traet a whole car unless you buy loads of tubes.

Meguiars also pretty similar to above, less aggressive and the whole car can be treated. Not bad stuff for Â£8.00 a tube.

And yes, Audi, as are all VAG paints, bloody hard.

Going to get worse soon with manufacturers adopting ceramic based paints. Mercedes already use them on some models, BM will be adopting the system soon.
Idea being it makes the clear coat at least, scratch resistant....bung your car through the car wash or let your local EU immigrant and his yard brush loose on your car without fear of damage!

They do scratch - and it's nigh on impoossible to sort - though special compounds are starting become available.

Sorry for going a little o/t - it is Monday and it is early 

Dave


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Richard - Nice job there, not surprised it took a while, those M V-spoke alloys are a real bugger.

It looks to me like a 4cyl, pre-facelift (non-sport).
Probably bought for a decent price in October, is it a long-termer or likely to be sold before the new e90 series cab is launched? (Next summer?)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jonno said:


> Richard - Nice job there, not surprised it took a while, those M V-spoke alloys are a real bugger.
> 
> It looks to me like a 4cyl, pre-facelift (non-sport).
> Probably bought for a decent price in October, is it a long-termer or likely to be sold before the new e90 series cab is launched? (Next summer?)


Its a mates, he has pushed it to get that so wont be swapping for some time. Â£16K.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Just came off phone with him, he uttered these immortal words 'didnt have time to wash it this weekend so I took it through one of those drive thru hand car washes'.

Berk.


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> And yes, Audi, as are all VAG paints, bloody hard.


If only that were true. Seat paint's only got to hear a stone coming towards it and large chunks fling themselves off. Never had a car with such soft paint :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

acme said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > And yes, Audi, as are all VAG paints, bloody hard.
> ...


VAG paints are hard!

Hard = brittle, hence stone chips (and a PIA to remove scratches)

Soft = well, soft really! Paint "dents" rather than chips

Then what do I know :wink:

Dave


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Great job Rich, fancy doing a beemer with a fat arse next :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Great job Rich, fancy doing a beemer with a fat arse next :wink:


Have to rub it until its bottom was smooth im afraid :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Leg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Great job Rich, fancy doing a beemer with a fat arse next :wink:
> ...


Sue or the Beemer


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> acme said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


Fair point Dave. Wasn't questioning your knowledge. Just wish Seat would sort their paint out. I've had 3 VW's and an Audi, and their paint was fine. Maybe its the colour :?

ACME


----------

